# TV Coverage - How can I watch it?



## Ro5ie (30 July 2012)

I'm working all day so not able to stream/watch it live. Is there anywhere showing it online after the event has taken place (not live)?

I don't have Sky Plus or anything like that :-/

Thanks!


----------



## labruyere (30 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2wsx
for XC VIDEO

if you are on FB follow link on my signature below

over the last few days i've posted the links for Days 1&2 there as well
(Day 1 is still available at mo)

and will be adding other links as the equestrian comps take place

regards..
.


----------



## Ro5ie (31 July 2012)

Thank you for that! Please could you put up the links for the Dressage? I can't see them on your Facebook page 

Will there be a link for the showjumping too?

Thanks!


----------



## Equibrit (31 July 2012)

Catchup video in yellow, live in blue.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results


----------



## labruyere (31 July 2012)

Hi Rosie 
yes there will be...

the links are posted on the relevant day, along with results, analysis, background etc so you need to scroll to appropriate day in timeline

you're in for a very long night....! (6 hours plus most days so far!)

..


----------

